# Votações: termómetro de consumidor ou profissional



## nuninho (28 Fev 2019 às 16:16)

Olá, caros. 

Tens algum termómetro de consumidor ou termómetro profissional? Olha, fazes uma votação em cima e comentas para responder a minha pergunta: "qual é o nome de e o modelo de termómetro?".

Tenho o termómetro profissional Traceable Platinum High-Accuracy 6411 Bullet com a resolução de 0,01 ºC - ver o meu tópico 

*ATENÇÃO*: o teu termómetro não incluí o anemómetro, a chuva... mas apenas a temperatura e pode incluir a pressão atmosférica, a humidade, a hora e a data!


----------



## nuninho (1 Mar 2019 às 15:20)

Já fiz uma votação mas ainda sozinho...

Se qualquer pessoa não consegue votar, ele deve aprender as definições de consumidor vs profissional:
- *Termómetro de consumidor* - baixa resolução (1 ou 0,5 ou 0,1 ºC) e normal precisão (entre +/-1,0 e +/-3,0 ºC)
- *Termómetro profissional* - alta resolução (0,01 ou 0,001 ou 0,0001 ou ... ºC) e boa ou muito boa precisão (menos que +/-0,4 ºC)

O meu termómetro Traceable 6411 é *profissional *e tem a resolução de 0,01 ºC, a precisão de 0,1 ºC e a taxa de atualização de 5 segundos. 

Se percebe bem isto, deve votar.


----------



## nuninho (7 Mar 2019 às 12:14)

Quero prolongar o fim de votações mas não consigo porque a botão "editar" já desaparecu MAL na minha 1ª mensagem (OP). :/


----------

